# ce scheme



## theredfox (9 Nov 2008)

hi all 

im on a c e scheme at the moment  i have been asked to work  nights and a sat mor can i refuse the nights


----------



## Gadfly (9 Nov 2008)

As far as I know they can because you are working 19.5 hours for them. Having said that, I think those hours are discussed and agreed at interview stage. Some CE schemes will get you doing 5 mornings a week, 5 afternoons or 2.5 days. I think it depends largely on the organization.


----------



## theredfox (10 Nov 2008)

thanks for your reply sat was discussed at meeting but not nights and as i am a carer i look after family member .
thanks

paul


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Nov 2008)

Are these extra hours (over the 19.5) that you are being asked to work for extra pay or is it a change in your original work pattern


----------



## theredfox (11 Nov 2008)

not for extra money time off in lieu nights and sat morn there,s nothing in contract saying u have to do nights


----------



## Black Sheep (11 Nov 2008)

Is that not therefore a change in the terms of your contract that needs the agreement of both parties


----------

